# Gettin' your spicy on!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I went to get a sub at the local market for lunch, but the sushi chef called me over and asked if I wanted to try her Diablo roll.

Crab and Avocado inside, topped with tuna and salmon, then sriracha, spicy mayo, jalepeno, and thai chili., and finished with garlic crumbles.

It is very good, and omg hot!










Who else likes food that makes the nose run?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds good but I don't do spicy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

It's so colorful and pretty, i really wish i liked spicy or sushi.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> It's so colorful and pretty, i really wish i liked spicy or sushi.


It was colorful, very tasty and I have a good fire rollin in the belly right now! I've been eating spicy since I was a kid and love it!

Before they knew me the local thai restaurant I would go in and order "hot" and they always brought mild... They would watch me after I asked for 'the powder' which is a mixture of dried thai chili and other spices and would scoop 2- full spoonfuls into my curry.

They know me now and bring it "hot" with a side of "the powder" just in case with out my even asking :roll:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

yea we don't do Spicy in Canada. My stomach isn't built for it and how can i enjoy and taste my food with my mouth when it feels on fire. Nothing about that is enjoyable to me lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Just like a pup, it is all about conditioning. It does not make my mouth on fire, and I can taste the food! The heat is just another element.

But yeah... Canada is not known for it's spicy food...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

i like salt and butter!!! oh and cheeeeeese!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I like spicy, that looks yummy. I didn't think i liked Spicy until my job had a contest, lol. My family always makes fun of me for being a wimp. Well every Friday my job has beer/wine and apps for a few hours after work. Once a year they do a spicy contest and people sign up, costs like $20 to buy someone a slice of bread or a glass of milk and the money goes to charity. basically just bragging rights. Well I was able to get to round 6, when most people bowed out at round 3 lol. BUT I will say when round 10 came out the kitchen my eyes started watering from the smell let alone tasting that shit! DAMN IT WAS SPICYYYYY lol 

(its always a lady who wins every year too, lol just saying)


----------

